# Son shows no interest in friends?



## sen78 (Aug 12, 2011)

My son is an only child. He's 10, academically on track, and socially somewhat backwards.

He has friends at school, but he almost NEVER can recall their names. He's in peewee football, and we'll see him talk with a kid and then run over. I'll ask, "Who was that?" and he'll say "I forget." Today, he got angry when I tried to push him out to play. I mean FURIOUS. He yelled, "Mom! Kids are different today. They just play inside and play video games! That's normal!" 

Am I wrong to try to encourage him to get outside and play? He used to be friends with the boy up the block, but now they don't hang out at all. He has one friend he plays with, but they just sit inside and play video games -- first person shooter games that I don't permit in this house -- and refuse to go outside.

I want to accept my son as he is -- and I guess pushing him outside and nagging him about making friends may be doing the opposite. He DOES have friends at football and school. But this has been a rough summer for him. He sits all day. I push him outside, but it's always a bit of a battle.


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

All kids are different, but this sounds like my 12 yr old stepson. He has friends at school, but none around his Father or our house. His Father has pushed him into trying Football, Basketball, Guitar lessons and Violin lessons and he's shown no interest in any of them. He'll play with his brother and sisters but outside of that and watching TV he doesn't do much. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## sen78 (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess.... but it's hard, isn't it? 

I would think he would be miserable. I had no friends growing up because I was so like him. I STILL have a hard time remembering names and have to work VERY hard to do so. I'm terrible at making and keeping friends and I'm a big-time homebody except for going to the gym (my only outlet! LOVE IT!).

I guess I just wish I could prevent him from going through what I went through. Middle school was a nightmare for me. I so badly wanted friends and could not figure out how to make it happen. My mom never pushed me, though. She DID get me into our church youth, and there I had some "friends." But having no friends doesn't seem to bother my son at all. So I guess I should chill out a bit, huh? 

Children should come with an instructional manual at birth as well as a toll-free tech support line.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I answered you via private message.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

sen78 said:


> My son is an only child. He's 10, academically on track, and socially somewhat backwards.
> 
> He has friends at school, but he almost NEVER can recall their names. He's in peewee football, and we'll see him talk with a kid and then run over. I'll ask, "Who was that?" and he'll say "I forget." Today, he got angry when I tried to push him out to play. I mean FURIOUS. He yelled, "Mom! Kids are different today. They just play inside and play video games! That's normal!"
> 
> ...


He is ready for his father. He needs a man to help guide him.
They should do stuff together.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> He is ready for his father. He needs a man to help guide him.
> They should do stuff together.


Go read about his father. He's not so nice.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Some children just aren't social, no different than adults.

My sis was never social, and my mom pushed her to make more friends. I was very social, no telling what or who I may bring home. Mom would want me to stay home.. Go figure.


----------



## SoHO (Sep 19, 2011)

sen78 said:


> My son is an only child. He's 10, academically on track, and socially somewhat backwards.
> 
> He has friends at school, but he almost NEVER can recall their names. He's in peewee football, and we'll see him talk with a kid and then run over. I'll ask, "Who was that?" and he'll say "I forget." Today, he got angry when I tried to push him out to play. I mean FURIOUS. He yelled, "Mom! Kids are different today. They just play inside and play video games! That's normal!"
> 
> ...




Are you talking about my son? I'm in the same situation here!


----------

